# Newman's Bloodline For Analysis



## rongcp (Dec 24, 2011)

So give me your opinions on his bloodline. Here is his ADBA papers.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Just quickly glancing i see Watchdog, Razor's Edge and Gaff-- you have an Amstaff type dog in my opinion...


----------



## randallpits (Oct 20, 2013)

See nothing on there I've ever known. My analysis; a good pet , but not a game bred dog.


----------

